# Shiny tampers



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

I've been keeping an eye in the deals forum for a new machine and have seen a fair few tampers on sale.

I'm very happy with my black metal tamper from MadebyKnock, though I have noticed that all of the tampers have shiny finishes. My tamper on the other hand is dull and has a slightly rough finish that I attribute to the type of metal used.

It hasn't been an issue for me as I don't polish when I tamp, though I've caught the tamper accumulating grounds a couple of times.

Is my tamper simply unusual or should I be finding some way to polish it up?

PS: their website seems to be down so I can't confirm the type of tamper it is


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Some knocks have a brushed finish rather than shiney. Shouldn't make a difference unless you're a magpie


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Try any of the metal polishes, eg Silvo ,Brasso or stainless steel polish (provided it is not a "coated" tamper). Place a wad of rag on a flat surface, pour on some polish then rub in a circular motion, add more polish and continue. Change rag and add more polish and give a final buff up. Wash off polish residue and buff dry


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Wombat said:


> ...
> 
> I'm very happy with my black metal tamper from MadebyKnock, though I have noticed that all of the tampers have shiny finishes. My tamper on the other hand is dull and has a slightly rough finish that I attribute to the type of metal used.
> 
> ...


I sent mine back because the surface when in contact made my skin crawl,

looked the bees knees but wasn't the best for polishing due to the friction.

They can as suggested be polished though.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

A £15 tamper will do the same job as a £150 tamper. The cost is the aesthetics, and sometimes the material used.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> A £15 tamper will do the same job as a £150 tamper. The cost is the aesthetics, and sometimes the material used.


http://mattperger.com/Pergtamp


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Dylan said:


> A £15 tamper will do the same job as a £150 tamper. The cost is the aesthetics, and sometimes the material used.


Also the diameter.

Heeheeheee...


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> http://mattperger.com/Pergtamp


All interesting, but as with anything in the coffee world... are there any actual blind taste tests? Or just someone who is selling a tamper for a lot of money telling me his is the best tamper?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> All interesting, but as with anything in the coffee world... are there any actual blind taste tests? Or just someone who is selling a tamper for a lot of money telling me his is the best tamper?


You and dfk should form a wee club and burn effigies of Matt Perger and Colin Harmon


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

The 1% increased extraction makes my shots noticeably sweeter*


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

jeebsy said:


> The 1% increased extraction makes my shots noticeably sweeter*


with the 1% increase in yield It'll have payed for itself in no time.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Probably about the same time my grinder pays for itself


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> The 1% increased extraction makes my shots noticeably sweeter*


Quoting Perger?

edit - I cant even pretend to have the knowledge of Matt Perger, or you Jeebsy, or most on this forum... but I will forever be suspicious of the claims of anyone trying to sell me something.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Quoting Perger?
> 
> edit - I cant even pretend to have the knowledge of Matt Perger, or you Jeebsy, or most on this forum... but I will forever be suspicious of the claims of anyone trying to sell me something.


We've been needing someone to take over Charlie's mantel as the anti Perger.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Clearly I have a vendetta.

Reasoning that buying something based entirely on the opinion of the man selling it makes this abundantly clear.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

This is getting tiresome quick ...


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Dylan said:


> Clearly I have a vendetta.
> 
> Reasoning that buying something based entirely on the opinion of the man selling it makes this abundantly clear.


Opinion by definition doesn't usually involve empirical testing, mathematical fact and involve TDS measurements.

1% difference in extraction (all else even) is huge


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> Clearly I have a vendetta.
> 
> Reasoning that buying something based entirely on the opinion of the man selling it makes this abundantly clear.


The basic premise that you want the tamper to fit the basket as well as possible and make contact with as much of the bed as possible is sound.

I don't own a Pergtamp.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

As can be seen being discussed over on some of the other coffee forums, his explanation of the perg tamp seems far from scientific.

A 1% difference would be great if observed independently.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Wombat said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been keeping an eye in the deals forum for a new machine and have seen a fair few tampers on sale.
> 
> ...


The website is back up. If your happy with the tamper and the " in the cup results " then I wouldn't stress too much .

Unless you want a shiny thing , then that's fine , we all like shiny things ( me included ) .

Other tampers that proport or are measured to add extract extraction yield ( depending on how cynical you view things ) are all good and fine but are theicing on the cake for me .....

Nailing prep , distribution , and getting the best brew ratio for your bean and taste will make a bigger difference off the bat ...I still need to work on my prep and distribution









Ps I own a perg tamp btw... It's shiny I like it ...

We can now leave the thread for people to argue over other stuff that you didn't ask about .....


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

I am not wishing to cast doubt upon Matt Purger's scientific diagrams BUT.....

If you are a nutater you do indeed get to the edges of the basket. Also the diagrams illustrate a complete void in the corners and around the edges of the basket. Therefore he appears to suggest that there will be no (effectively tamped) coffee whatsoever in the edges and corners of the basket (.35mm).

I realise the point he is making and it is difficult to argue with a World Champion. He is however in the business of promoting his own new product.

Also, when downward pressure is applies to anything granular whether we are talking coffee grounds, hardcore whatever, a reasonable amount of said pressure will spread and compact the granules into whatever is restraining them. By nutating a £15 tamper it is perfectly achievable to compact your puck to perfection. Likewise it is possible to use a 58.71234mm tamper and get some channelling through bad practice.

Just my thoughts.....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Perger now flat tamps with this tamper....torr tamp also the same size , let's not limit criticism just to perger hey .......


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I have had many tampers and agree to a point that you don't get a lot of difference between them, however the balance and weight of tamper makes it feel nicer to use, plus I sold a load of tampers recently primarily to get my hands on a new torr coming out, that follows the same design as my now go to tamper the 58.55 trap titanium. Since using the 58.55 I have not looked back, it just does a better job, no edge in the basket, perfect for nutation and side by side much more even extractions with same technique using a 58.4 torr flat


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Cant get on with that 58.55 titanium. Gone back to my 58.4


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Perger brought out the Pergtamp specifically for VST baskets which are straight sided. Fits VSTs like a glove. That said - Torr Titan 58.5mm does exactly the same. Both ensure grounds at periphery of puck receive same tamp pressure so no need to nutate.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dwalsh1 said:


> Cant get on with that 58.55 titanium. Gone back to my 58.4


It does need some skill though


----------



## Wombat (Nov 12, 2013)

So are we nutating again now? Because I watched a video from a champ that basically said "do as little as possible". I even stopped with the wdt and polishing! My shots spit a tiny bit but there's no discernable difference in taste that I or the missus can detect.

Thanks for putting my mind at ease about my tamper folks - I'll be upgrading soon anyhow, if the used market gods are kind, but at least I can continue using it in good faith. Though a polish might sate my need for shiny...


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Opinion by definition doesn't usually involve empirical testing, mathematical fact and involve TDS measurements.
> 
> 1% difference in extraction (all else even) is huge


The source of the statistic is the seller. Is the precise difference 0.51% rounded up? How carefully constructed were the competing pucks?

Whatever you think, the stats from the seller are likely to harbour some bias.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Dylan said:


> A 1% difference would be great if observed independently.


I have


----------



## paul whu (Sep 25, 2014)

garydyke1 said:


> Opinion by definition doesn't usually involve empirical testing, mathematical fact and involve TDS measurements.
> 
> 1% difference in extraction (all else even) is huge


The source of the statistic is the seller. Is the precise difference 0.51% rounded up? How carefully constructed were the competing pucks?

Whatever you think, the stats from the seller are likely to harbour some bias.

There is only one way to find out whether these are going to make the full 1% difference and that is to get your hands on one. I would be interested to read an unbiased and entirely neutral review. If we all have a whip round and buy me one I'll give it a whirl and report back for the benefit of forum members!


----------

